# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] LOPSI 2: Il est de retour et il n'est pas content

## Grand_Maître_B

Internet, c'est comme notre enfant. Bébé, il était plutôt laid, ne comprenait pas grand chose, ne servait pas à rien à part nous régurgiter une bouillie de pixels à faire pleurer nos globes oculaires et nous faisait perdre des nuits entières à cause de ses caprices de connexion. Puis, Internet a grandi et nous nous sommes émerveillés, comme tous les parents du monde, de pouvoir interagir avec lui. Comme un petit enfant à la mine ou dans les champs, il devenait aussi très utile. 
 Mais hélas, Internet n'a pas su s'arrêter ; sa croissance a continué ; le voilà, aujourd'hui, adolescent et il nous fait peur. On le regarde avec l'envie de l'aimer, car il est beau, il est fort, il est merveilleux. Cependant il a un côté sombre, une face cachée, c'est un goth,  un délinquant, mais il est sensible,  peut être influencé par des pervers, des drogués, des obsédés sexuels, des terroristes, on ne sait pas trop. Alors, comme tous les parents du monde, on veut le contrôler. Le forcer à nous obéir. Le discipliner. 

 Ce qui vous explique que notre gouvernement s'intéresse à nouveau à l'internet et, laissez-moi vous dire, que c'est facho, pardon, que c'est fâcheux. Après une bataille Simpson Homérique, qui vit s'opposer des ninjas socialistes, une Antéchristine et des space cowboys constitutionnels, et se solda par l'indigeste brouet Hadopi banane, le gouvernement repart en guerre, avec toujours cette volonté de discipliner internet. En ce moment un texte dénommé LOPSI 2 est aux mains de l'assemblée nationale.Mais pourquoi LOPSI 2, me direz-vous ?
  Si vous vous souvenez de mon article sur l'anonymat, la cryptographie et l'usurpation d'identité, j'avais évoqué cette question en des termes qui m'ont rendu célèbre d'ici jusqu'à Pantin. Petit rappel donc. LOPSI c'est un acronyme de "loi d'orientation et de programmation pour la sécurité intérieure. Le "2" de LOPSI 2 c'est comme dans les films hollywoodiens, quand on a eu une loi à succès (la LOPSI du 29 août 2002), on fait une suite. La LOPSI 2 vise particulièrement la lutte contre la cybercriminalité. 
 Il est question entre autre de punir le vol d'identité, de contraindre nos FAI à filtrer Internet en ce qui concerne les sites pédophiles ou l'installation de mouchards dans les ordinateurs de certains particuliers soupçonnés de diverses infractions, qui vont de la participation à des actes de terrorisme, à l'aide aux étrangers en situation irrégulière, à leur insu, afin de pouvoir "écouter" tout ce qu'ils font sur internet. Vous connaissez ma position sur le sujet : le processus législatif n'a démarré que très récemment, donc, les articles seront votés, revotés, amendés, censurés par le Conseil constitutionnel. Bref, aujourd'hui, impossible de savoir ce que sera le texte final. Je vous encourage donc à suivre les débats, comme une biche suit de ses beaux yeux les phares du camion qui se jette sur elle. On refera un point de tout cela lorsque le texte final émergera.

 Faites vos jeux, les jeux sont faits, rien ne va plus.
 Note: vous trouverez sur le net parfois LOPSI 2 ou encore LOPPSI 2. Le terme "LOPSI" voulait dire en août 2002 : Loi d'orientation et de programmation pour la sécurité intérieure. Pour sa suite, on parlait en 2008 donc de LOPSI 2. 

Depuis que MAM a réaffirmé son désir de faire passer cette loi, le projet se dénomme Loi d'orientation et de programmation pour la performance de la sécurité intérieure, ce qui nous fait donc LOPPSI. 

Donc, techniquement, il n'existe pas de LOPPSI 2 car il n'y a pas de LOPPSI 1. En fait, la LOPPSI est la LOPSI 2. L'appelation LOPPSI 2 est donc impropre. Non ne me remerciez pas, ça m'a fait plaisir.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## SynxS

Quelle est la prochaine étape...
Une pseudo puce-passpart electronique que l'on se ferait implanter dans la prostate ?

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

Si elle procure du plaisir, why not?

----------


## zuluhed

MAM procure du plaisir, puce ds la prostate ou pas.

----------


## Lord Zero

A quand la sonde anale pour vérifier que tout est conforme dans notre façon de vivre ?

La France d'aujourd'hui ressemble de plus en plus à la Pologne que décrivait Coluche: "la-bas c'est pas les gens qui regardent la télé, c'est elle qui les regarde".

----------


## jaragorn_99

Le pire dans tout ça, c'est l'excuse de la cyber-criminalité et la lutte contre le terrorisme et le crime organisé.
Il faut savoir que les "mouchards", devront être installé sur l'ordi ciblé à l'ancienne, via clé usb ou autre, chez la/les individus ciblés après l'autorisation d'un juge d'instruction, qui je le rappelle, est voué à disparaitre car ce monsieur fait rien que d'enqueter sur les affaires politico-financières et que ça dérange nainpoléon.
J'imagine déjà la scène:
"Bonjour, je suis le plombier, je viens contrôler votre installation. MMMMMMMMM, vous avez un jolie ordinateur, il a l'air tout chaud, aaaaaaaaaaaaah mmmmmmmmmmmm...................... et hop, mouchard installé"
Sinon, pour certains raleurs, fallait pas voter pour nainpoléon, c'était dans son programme.

----------


## Medjes

Il est où celui qui n'a la belle signature "Republique Populaire de France" , excuse moi ton pseudo m'echappe....

Viens là !

----------


## darkfec

"LOPPSI 2 est donc impropre." je me disait bien qu'il y avait une histoire puante derrière tous ça

----------


## Eklis

> La France d'aujourd'hui ressemble de plus en plus à la Pologne que décrivait Coluche: "la-bas c'est pas les gens qui regardent la télé, c'est elle qui les regarde".


D'un autre côté, Coluche et son amour de tout ce qui est estampillé communisme...  ::rolleyes:: 




> Il est où celui qui n'a la belle signature "Republique Populaire de France" , excuse moi ton pseudo m'echappe....
> 
> Viens là !


Gringo.  :Emo: 

Bon sinon c'est la merde, voilà voilà.

----------


## Froyok

> Gringo. 
> 
> Bon sinon c'est la merde, voilà voilà.



Snif.  :Emo:

----------


## freebit

Belle invention tout ça!
A quand un ministère de la vérité?

----------


## SAYA

> a vérité?


 Laquelle ? la leur :B):   librement imposée ou la nôtre  ::huh::

----------


## LaVaBo

> "Bonjour, je suis le plombier, je viens contrôler votre installation. MMMMMMMMM, vous avez un jolie ordinateur, il a l'air tout chaud, aaaaaaaaaaaaah mmmmmmmmmmmm...................... et hop, mouchard installé"


Faut voir quand même ce que serait ce mouchard.

Comment est-ce qu'il passerait un firewall par exemple ? Des exceptions dans le code source du FW, demandées par l'état français, ça me semble pas possible. Et mon FW qui me dit que "prog_innocent.exe" cherche à envoyer des messages, bah je bloque.

Alors en GSM/3G ? Qu'est-ce qui nous empêcherait de faire une "tour cage de farraday" dans ce cas ? Ou d'utiliser un brouilleur ?

Enfin bref, j'ai du mal à voir comment le mouchard pourrait communiquer sans que le possesseur du PC s'en rende compte, s'il a quelques notions de réseau et un firewall. Notions que tous les concernés (terroristes et pédophiles d'abord, pirates ensuite, internaute lambda enfin?) vont acquérir assez vite, s'il ne les ont pas déjà.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Je vous encourage donc à suivre les débats, comme une biche suit de ses beaux yeux les phares du camion qui se jette sur elle.


L'image est belle, et résume bien ce que je ressentais en te lisant.
Ça sent mauvais tout ça ::unsure::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est génial. Ce n'était déjà pas facile de traquer les vrais criminels sur le web, si en plus on les pousse à trouver des solutions encore plus sécurisées...

PAs grave, y'aura toujours la plèbe qui trinquera pour les délits mineurs.

----------


## Medjes

N'oublie pas la classe moyenne a qui on collera aussi un impot pour aider à la lutte contre les cybercriminels.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah y'a déjà la taxe sur les supports numériques pour pallier aux pertes dûes au piratage  ::siffle:: 
Qui reste une escroquerie pure et simple, mais validée par l'Etat, donc ça va.

----------


## ERISS

> D'un autre côté, Coluche et son amour de tout ce qui est estampillé communisme...


 ::huh::  Son 'père spirituel' c'est plutôt Romain Bouteille (d'ailleurs un des fils de Coluche s'appelle Romain), qui est le principal fondateur du Café de la Gare où tout le monde est patron et personne salarié, alors que les cocos veulent être les patrons d'une population de salariés.
Edit: Bon ok, Coluche a voulu ensuite être LE patron, donc ça colle un peu pour ce qui est des cocos.

Un peu de lèche que j'hésitais à écrire, pour par être complètement HS:
Bravo pour l'article GMB, bien écrit (comme d'hab mais un peu plus).

----------


## True Duke U

j'ai suivi le "débat" en direct live et ce qui m'a frappé plus que tout, et même plus que l'incompétence des intervenants (déçu quand même, c'est pas du niveau d'Albanel), bref, ce qui m'a stupéfait c'est que le réel débat (très vague en soi) sur cette loi n'a eu lieu qu'à partir de minuit !
Ils ont passé leur temps à discuter des conditions de garde à vue des mineurs !
C'est dire si ces vieux grincheux se sentent concernés par l'internet.

Ensuite, passé minuit, l'hémicycle en grande partie vidé, la mère Billard a posé une question des plus élémentaires : "Vous parlez d'usurpation d'identité, mais qu'entendez-vous par là concrètement ? C'est vague et peu amener à toute sorte d'abus."
Aucune réponse bien entendu ...
Alors par contre, il paraîtrait qu'il est bien trop facile en 2 clics de tomber sur des sites de pédo-pornographie et que c'est à la portée d'un enfant de 6 ans ... je vous laisse essayer pour la science, ça à au moins l'avantage de grandement nous faire rajeunir.
Bien entendu, côté technique d'application, c'est le néant pour le moment.
Bref, on ne sait pas qui sera concerné (des cybercriminels en puissance nul doute ...) ni comment ils seront traqués et punis.
La seule chose qu'on sait c'est qu'ils tiennent à le mettre en place ce fichu entonnoir !
A la fois, ils n'auront qu'à demander de l'aide aux "gouvernement" chinois, ça semble efficace.

----------


## Akajouman

Je veux un mouchard, moi!!!

Mais il faut que Nainpoléon vienne l'installer lui-même! (Ne vous inquiétez pas, je lui filerais un tabouret pour qu'il atteigne le port USB en façade!  :^_^:

----------


## Graveen

> (...)
> Enfin bref, j'ai du mal à voir comment le mouchard pourrait communiquer sans que le possesseur du PC s'en rende compte, s'il a quelques notions de réseau et un firewall. Notions que tous les concernés (terroristes et pédophiles d'abord, pirates ensuite, internaute lambda enfin?) vont acquérir assez vite, s'il ne les ont pas déjà.


Comme pour HADOPI, les solutions techniques de contournement existent, mais on l'a DLC bien profond. Le fait que quelque chose puisse être contourné de manière simple ne le rend pas plus ou moins acceptable.

Je sais bien que ce n'est pas ton propos, je souligne juste ce fait, et sa dangerosité lorsqu'il est brandit comme un argument.

C'est vraiment une honte ce gouvernement. Une honte cette diarrhée législative, ces Lefebvres & co rongés par la mauvaise foi, et cette fange dans laquelle le peuple est maintenu.

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Enfin bref, j'ai du mal à voir comment le mouchard pourrait communiquer sans que le possesseur du PC s'en rende compte, s'il a quelques notions de réseau et un firewall. Notions que tous les concernés (terroristes et pédophiles d'abord, pirates ensuite, internaute lambda enfin?) vont acquérir assez vite, s'il ne les ont pas déjà.


Le problème majeur viens de là d'après les schpéchialistes justement, à savoir que ces gens là on les moyens financiers d'embaucher des personnes pour protéger leurs donnés sensibles ou qu'ils sont suffisament futés pour ne pas faire ce que monsieur toutlemonde fait avec son pc acheter à francprix.
Ce n'est qu'une usine à gaz de plus qui pourra au mieux légaliser certaines pratiques illicites employés par certains services.




> C'est vraiment une honte ce gouvernement. Une honte cette diarrhée législative, ces Lefebvres & co rongés par la mauvaise foi, et cette fange dans laquelle le peuple est maintenu.


COPAING  ::wub:: 
Sinon, oui, on est en 1984, bienvenue dans un monde

----------


## zabuza

Sincèrement, je surf depuis quoi, 15 ans presque, de manière plus ou moins fréquente.
Je ne suis jamais tombé sur un site pédo-pornographique. Suis-je chanceux ?
J'en doute. La pédophilie et le terrorisme permettent aux gouvernement de faire passer des lois liberticide dans certains points car la morale nous pousse à vouloir "tout faire" pour lutter contre ces cons de pédophile et ces Ben Laden qui font sauter des jolies tours où de braves gens travaillent.

----------


## Messer44

Cette loi est nécessaire dans un monde virtuel où les braves mères de famille se font assaillir d'ignobles pop-up de sites pédonazis en faisant leurs courses en ligne !
Sans déc, je n'ai jamais vu de sites tendancieux de ce style et je pense ne jamais tomber dessus.

Cette "protection" de l'Etat est un nouveau viol en règles des libertés individuelles drapé dans les atours de la sécurité. Ce pays pue. Gauche et droite se valent à ce niveau.
Comme disait Jefferson, ceux qui troquent un peu de liberté contre de la sécurité ne méritent aucune des deux, et finira par les perdre toutes deux.

----------


## ADT

Ils peuvent toujours rêver que je mette un mouchard quelconque sur mes PC, surtout si ca pour but "d'éviter les pédophiles et cybercriminels" comme argument de base. Je me sentirais très vite insulté.

----------


## Messer44

Voyons, si tu n'as rien à te reprocher ca ne devrait pas te gêner. La vie privée c'est uniquement pour masquer des choses peu avouables.

----------


## ATP

Aujourd'hui je me suis racheté "1984" de George Orwell...

----------


## Froyok

@True Duke U président :



> Voyons, si tu n'as rien à te reprocher ca ne devrait pas te gêner. La vie privée c'est uniquement pour masquer des choses peu avouables.


Je suppose que c'était du second degré hein...
(Si c'est pas le cas, Messer, tu fait peur...  ::O: )

----------


## True Duke U

> Je suppose que c'était du second degré hein...
> (Si c'est pas le cas, Messer, tu fait peur... )


Nan bah je pense bien aussi.
J'illustre juste.
N'empêche que son 2nd degré est le 1e de certains.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Aujourd'hui je me suis racheté "1984" de George Orwell...


Je crois que je viens de m'y incarner.  ::sad:: 

J'attends impatiemment de pouvoir me le procurer.

Plus sérieusement, après Hadopi et Loppsi, j'ai l'impression qu'on passa à la puissance 2 à chaque « développement » (évolution serait on ne peut plus inadapté  ::ninja::  ).
Et si c'est rebelote en 2012, que nous réservent 2014 et 2016 ?..........  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Pronoein

Ce serait intéressant de faire estimer par des experts combien LOPPSI 2 serait efficace pour coincer les cybercriminels - par définition, ne s'y connaissent-ils pas un minimun pour déjouer des mouchards ? - et combien LOPPSI 2 serait efficace pour asseoir le pouvoir du gouvernement par des procédés orwelliens. Maintenant quelle institution est à la fois calée et indépendante? Interpol?




> vivre dans un cube en verre, le summum de la transparence.


Pour le coup, que nos dirigeants montrent l'exemple. Mettons-leur des mouchards et retransmettons publiquement tout ce qui pourrait être suspect.




> M'enfin cette Lopsi est une belle merde bien voluptueuse et tout aussi inapplicable que sa consœur dans l'état, mais rien que le fait d'oser proposer ça est inquiétant.


"Inapplicable aujourd'hui" est une constatation trompeusement rassurante.
Une fois la loi votée, on peut débloquer des crédits pour une cohorte d'ingénieurs et de d'ordinateurs qui peuvent bien finir, dans 1 mois ou 10 ans, par trouver une solution.

----------


## Zepolak

> M'enfin cette Lopsi est une belle merde bien voluptueuse et tout aussi inapplicable que sa consœur dans l'état, mais rien que le fait d'oser proposer ça est inquiétant.


Une fois qu'il y aura l'infrastructure, une fois qu'il y a aura les budgets et les ressources humaines, t'inquiète pas qu'ils en feront quelque chose.

On parle pas d'une loi dont on va voir le résultat dans nos fesses demain, après-demain ou dans 2 ans.

Mais dans 5-10 ans, pour nos gosses, le net dans ce pays ne sera pas celui qu'on a connu. Contrôlé. Tu veux prendre l'avion ? Bah, à poil ! Tu veux te connecter à Itunes/Google/autre chose, bah, *papiers !* (numériques) ou *circulez y a rien à voir* *!*

C'est par le net que les terroristes s'organisent. Conséquence...? À poil j'ai dit !

On trouvera ça normal dans 10 ans. On s'habitue à tout.

----------


## Lapinaute

J'ai lu quelque part qu'il y avait un article concernant l'usurpation d'adresse IP, qui le décrivait comme un vol d'identité. Si l'ip est considéré comme une preuve de l'identité de l'utilisateur, si ma femme ou mes potes utilisent mon PC il faut qu'ils possèdent leurs propres IP sinon je pourrais porter plainte pour usurpation d'identité ? $_$ et ce même pour une recherche google ? Si ma nièce fait une recherche sur les chatons par exemple, alors que tout le monde sait que je déteste les chatons, forcement il est de mon devoir de citoyen de le prendre mal, non ? diffamation ?

----------


## True Duke U

> J'ai lu quelque part qu'il y avait un article concernant l'usurpation d'adresse IP, qui le décrivait comme un vol d'identité.


De ce qu'en disait Mme Billard à l'Assemblée, il y aurait une (et une seule) loi qui décrit très concrètement ce qu'est l'usurpation d'identité.
Seulement, elle date un peu apparemment.
Du coup, il vont bien devoir l'adapter et c'est une des portes ouvertes à toutes dérives.
L'ip en fera probablement partie mais pas que.




> On trouvera ça normal dans 10 ans. On s'habitue à tout.


C'est bien là le problème ...




> mdr les petits egos qui refont le monde


Han ouais hein ! lol lol ptdr mdr kikoo lolz lolz lolz xptdr !!!!
Je savais pas qu'ils avaient également envahi Canard PC ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## LaVaBo

> j'ai suivi le "débat" en direct live et ce qui m'a frappé plus que tout, et même plus que l'incompétence des intervenants (déçu quand même, c'est pas du niveau d'Albanel), bref, ce qui m'a stupéfait c'est que le réel débat (très vague en soi) sur cette loi n'a eu lieu qu'à partir de minuit !
> Ils ont passé leur temps à discuter des conditions de garde à vue des mineurs !
> C'est dire si ces vieux grincheux se sentent concernés par l'internet.


Hé ce qui concerne internet n'est qu'une partie de la loi. Donc même si on ne parle que de ça ici, vu qu'on est plus intéressés par les technologies de l'information que par les trolls politiques, il y a plein d'autres points à discuter à l'Assemblée Nationale (enfin, en espérant qu'il y ait discussion).

Rien d'étonnant alors à ce que le débat ne soit pas orienté principalement sur internet.

----------


## WaGNe4

> Comme pour HADOPI, les solutions techniques de contournement existent, mais on l'a DLC bien profond. Le fait que quelque chose puisse être contourné de manière simple ne le rend pas plus ou moins acceptable.
> 
> Je sais bien que ce n'est pas ton propos, je souligne juste ce fait, et sa dangerosité lorsqu'il est brandit comme un argument.
> 
> C'est vraiment une honte ce gouvernement. Une honte cette diarrhée législative, ces Lefebvres & co rongés par la mauvaise foi, et cette fange dans laquelle le peuple est maintenu.


Quand Lefebvre balance au milieu de l'assemblée, lors des discussions pour Hadopi, la 1ère : "Combien faudra-t-il de petites filles violées pour que l'on accepte les lois sur la surveillance du net ?" Tu appelles ça de la mauvaise foi ? Moi de l'hypocrisie pure et simple, de la démagogie et du populisme puant.

----------


## tetane

Concernant les sites pédo-pornographiques, une étude très récente et très technique sur le sujet a démontré qu'il est impossible de "tomber dessus par hasard" : je suis sûr que nos chers députés UMP le savent ...
Encore une fois, l'hypocrisie règne quand il s'agit de "nous protéger des dangers d'Internet" !!

----------


## konoro

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a3a7...59749303e0.jpg
> 
> 
> Et la liste s'allonge, s'alloooonge.


@lien Epoch : Si tu te retrouve ici, c'est que tu es un petit idiot qui croit que
la liberté passe par avoir le droit de faire n'importe quoi.

Ai-je le droit de penser differemment? pas pour ton site.
de plus je pense qu'internet n'est pas une zone de liberte mais plutot une zone de non droit gouvernamentale et moral.

internet pour moi est une bete, mysterieuse et animal et j'ai pas envie pour la moindre raison que ce soit qu'on lui colle un collier sur le cou.

ps: Tiens pendant qu'on y est, l'auteur du site a t'il le droit de diffuser mon ip? c'est une donnee personelle me semble t'il?

----------


## True Duke U

> Hé ce qui concerne internet n'est qu'une partie de la loi. Donc même si on ne parle que de ça ici, vu qu'on est plus intéressés par les technologies de l'information que par les trolls politiques, il y a plein d'autres points à discuter à l'Assemblée Nationale (enfin, en espérant qu'il y ait discussion).
> 
> Rien d'étonnant alors à ce que le débat ne soit pas orienté principalement sur internet.


Mais qu'ils s'éternisent sur les conditions de garde à vue, alors qu'un débat est prévu très prochainement et dédié uniquement à cette cause ... là ils sortent du cadre (si ce n'est que ça concerne également le ministère de l'intérieur).
Le fait qu'ils aient relayé la problématique internet en toute fin, alors que cela concernait les 1es articles de loi, leur permettait aussi de ne pas se ridiculiser sous le manque de connaissance dont ils ont fait montre avec brio.




> Le message d'Epoch a été supprimé, et c'est bien, par contre, hum... Pourquoi ça indique que c'est une citation de moi-même maintenant ? 
> 
> Si tu peux virer ça (ou au moins la référence à ma fantastique personne)... Passer pour un connard, c'est toujours sympa, j'aime bien, mais pour un kikou, je le vivrais vachement moins bien


C'est corrected ! Rendons à César ce qui appartient à César, surtout vu la qualité de son intervention, je ne voudrais pas lui en ôter le prestige.

----------


## deeeg

Super, ils nous préparent un internet façon chinoise... mais à la française, c'est à dire en loucedé, bien hypocritement, comme des traitres, des lâches qui veulent enferrer le peuple, mais toujours sous de bons prétextes...

----------


## True Duke U

> le monsieur il dit ce qu'il fait et il fait ce qu'il dit.


Sans vouloir le dénigrer car c'est effectivement indéniable sur certains points (le ministère de l'intérieur, il ne l'a pas oublié avant d'en quitter le commandement, ni son nouveau réseau d'amis  ::rolleyes:: ), ce n'est tout de même pas une généralité  ::|: 
Il a été élu à 53% pour ses promesses et n'est plus suivi que par une 30aine (c'est historique) pour justement ne pas les avoir suivies.

M'enfin c'est clair que ces lois (Lopsi, Hadopi, et même Edwige & co), on ne peut pas dire qu'on nous avait pas prévenu qu'ils tenteraient de les faire passer.
Après, c'est plus la façon dont ils les font passer et dont ils les rédigent qui font grogner de-ci de-là.
On nous annonce un renforcement des sécurités, mais c'est surtout des atteintes aux libertés qui pointent leur nez.

----------


## Wobak

> (Deleted)


Ça fait deux fois que tu postes sur la partie politique de LOPSI. Ici on parle de la partie JURIDIQUE. Fais attention s'il te plait, la prochaine fois je signale ton post qui est, en plus, un appeau à troll.

----------


## Neo_13

> Ça fait deux fois que tu postes sur la partie politique de LOPSI. Ici on parle de la partie JURIDIQUE. Fais attention s'il te plait, la prochaine fois je signale ton post qui est, en plus, un appeau à troll.


Ouais, ce serait bien de se concentrer sur  le sujet. Ça évite les débordements. Et puis du coup, j'ai moins de censure à faire, du coup je peux me concentrer sur les plus lourds et faire correctement le boulot. Ca vaut pour tout le forum, et pour jurigeek en particulier.

Ménage fait...

Le prochain coup, je fais tomber les bans

----------


## shivu

Quand on voit ce qui a été adopté à l'assemblée vendredi, ça donne envie de pleurer. Notre pays devient pathétique.

Ce qui va être intéressant, cela va être l'articulation que feront les juges entre "l"atteinte à la tranquillité d'une personne sur le net" et la liberté d'expression et d'information, sans oublier la caricature et la parodie.

J'imagine la situation où un conseiller régional va poster la photo d'un autre conseiller régional du parti adverse en train de dormir (tout ressemblance avec des faits réels n'est absolument pas fortuite): je t'attaque car tu as utilisé une photo de moi et tu as porté atteinte à ma tranquillité!!! mdr

Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer de tomber sur des juge intelligents.

----------


## Neo_13

S'ils sont trop intelligents, on créera les peines plancher sur internet.

Sinon, on a toujours un conseil constitutionnel, qui censurera la version 1, très honteuse et laissera passer la 2, juste honteuse, mais moins que la 1.

----------


## Pronoein

> Ce qui va être intéressant, cela va être l'articulation que feront les juges entre "l"atteinte à la tranquillité d'une personne sur le net" et *la liberté d'expression et d'information*, sans oublier la caricature et la parodie.


Pas besoin d'attendre les juges...

J'avoue être choqué par la censure de cpc.
En tant que lecteur depuis des années, je ne m'en rendais guère compte. J'imaginais juste qu'il suffisait de ne pas atteindre le point Goldwin ni de faire de diffamations pour rester clean.
En tant que participant depuis une semaine, c'est omniprésent. 

Vu qu'il existe une section politique dans les forums, peut-être qu'au lieu de sabrer dans les pensées des gens faudrait-il permettre deux fils de commentaires aux news juridiques, l'un "centré" et juridique, l'autre "débordant" et traitant l'aspect politique et social des lois que mentionne GMB - sans tomber dans la guerre de partis-pris.
Personnellement je ne lis GMB que parce que ses articles me permettent de comprendre d'où vient et où va notre société; il y a d'autre profils bien sûr, mais je ne suis pas le seul dans mon cas. Ce n'est pas l'anecdote des textes de lois qui sont intéressants, c'est leur sens pour la société. L'aspect politique est inhérent aux apports de GMB.
Je me demande ce que GMB en pense d'ailleurs.

Je crois qu'il faudrait réévaluer les critères de censure de ce site de "journalisme total". Je comprends la nécessité d'une vigilance, mais d'un extrême à un autre il y a la modération de la modération. Le gouvernement devient inquestionnable si on ne peut plus parler des tenants et aboutissants de ce qu'il fait quand à l'informatique et internet.

Le pire est que je ne me souviens même pas de ce que j'ai dit qui a été censuré, et je n'ai pas eu conscience de transgresser une limite... L'approche pédagogique qui me rendrait un meilleur participant de ce forum ne me laisse qu'une peur dénuée d'intelligence.

Bon, je me dépêche de faire une copie et je sors tout seul.

----------


## Wobak

Le fonctionnement du forum a toujours été le même. 

Tu veux causer politique, tu vas dans la partie politique. Tu veux causer juridique, tu restes ici. 

Ce forum comporte des milliers de membres actifs. Si on commence à devoir tout expliquer en long en large et en travers, il est impossible de s'en sortir. C'est arrivé à tout le monde ici. Je me souviens encore de mes 3 premiers points pris par Boulon en ayant voulu rendre service. 

Le forum CPC, tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes  :;):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Pas besoin d'attendre les juges...
> 
> J'avoue être choqué par la censure de cpc.
> En tant que lecteur depuis des années, je ne m'en rendais guère compte. J'imaginais juste qu'il suffisait de ne pas atteindre le point Goldwin ni de faire de diffamations pour rester clean.
> En tant que participant depuis une semaine, c'est omniprésent. 
> 
> Vu qu'il existe une section politique dans les forums, peut-être qu'au lieu de sabrer dans les pensées des gens faudrait-il permettre deux fils de commentaires aux news juridiques, l'un "centré" et juridique, l'autre "débordant" et traitant l'aspect politique et social des lois que mentionne GMB - sans tomber dans la guerre de partis-pris.
> Personnellement je ne lis GMB que parce que ses articles me permettent de comprendre d'où vient et où va notre société; il y a d'autre profils bien sûr, mais je ne suis pas le seul dans mon cas. Ce n'est pas l'anecdote des textes de lois qui sont intéressants, c'est leur sens pour la société. L'aspect politique est inhérent aux apports de GMB.
> Je me demande ce que GMB en pense d'ailleurs.
> ...





> Le fonctionnement du forum a toujours été le même. 
> 
> Tu veux causer politique, tu vas dans la partie politique. Tu veux causer juridique, tu restes ici. 
> 
> Ce forum comporte des milliers de membres actifs. Si on commence à devoir tout expliquer en long en large et en travers, il est impossible de s'en sortir. C'est arrivé à tout le monde ici. Je me souviens encore de mes 3 premiers points pris par Boulon en ayant voulu rendre service. 
> 
> Le forum CPC, tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes


Un forum CPC encore, ça va, non le problème c'est quand il y en a plusieurs  ::): 

Bon blague à part: Il est vrai que le juridique côtoie terriblement le politique, surtout lorsqu'il est question de textes en cours de votation. C'est la raison pour laquelle je décide d'évoquer simplement la question, mais je me refuse à donner un avis tant que le texte n'est pas définitif. Avant, c'est plus de la politique qu'autre chose, et je ne suis pas politicien donc mon avis tout le monde s'en cogne et avec raison. 

Mon attrait c'est de pouvoir donner un avis de professionnel sur des questions de droit, donc j'encourage à ne pas parler de politique dans mes colonnes. Mais en même temps, c'est tellement lié pour les lois en cours de vote que bon...Mais faut pas non plus que ça devienne que ça, sinon ça détourne totalement le sens du coin Jurigeek.

Non, ce qui me plairait, ça serait que quelqu'un me pose une question du genre "mais l'article 2 de la loi qui est en cours de discussion ne pose-t-il pas un pb vis à vis de telle autre loi ? Ou de la Cnil..." Cela serait plus juridique et donc bien plus dans mes cordes pour y répondre. Mais la question du choix de notre gouvernement de privilégier la sécurité aux libertés, ça, c'est pas de mon ressort.

----------


## Neo_13

> Pas besoin d'attendre les juges...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je crois qu'il faudrait réévaluer les critères de censure de ce site de "journalisme total". Je comprends la nécessité d'une vigilance, mais d'un extrême à un autre il y a la modération de la modération. [...]


L'opinion de Coluche sur les communistes me parait peu pertinent dans un débat sur LOPPSI. Plus des 2/3 des messages ici ne parlaient pas de LOPPSI, mais répondait à un message qui pour "limite" qu'il soit, n'était pas vraiment attaquable (car lui en parlait, de loppsi).

Sauf que quand on ne sait pas appliquer intelligemment et collectivement un regle du type "pas de débats politiques", ben la modération doit sanctionner pour recaler.

Alors soit on met de l'intelligence dans le respect de la règle et du coup il y en a aussi dans celle de son application, soit c'est la rigueur pour tous.

----------


## fitfat

> "mais l'article 2 de la loi qui est en cours de discussion ne pose-t-il pas un pb vis à vis de telle autre loi ? Ou de la Cnil..."


Le problème de la loi, c'est qu'il faut se souvenir d'une telle quantité d'article, code,... que je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de monde qui soit en mesure de faire ce genre de recoupement. La plupart d'entre-nous se base avant tout sur notre propre sens morale et notre connaissance technique pour juger d'une loi au lieu de la confronter à elle-même.

----------


## Neo_13

Expliquer en quoi techniquement ça tient pas la route, ça peut être intéressant.

D'autant qu'une fois qu'elle sera passée, une des possibilité est qu'elle criminalise la connaissance des moyens de la contourner. Ou plutôt la transmission de la méthode pour le faire.

Et vu qu'on lui donne les moyens de censurer sans juge des sites, comment se connecter à un vpn chiffré en argentine risque de disparaitre rapidement.

Et si on faisait un challenge : "Toi aussi réussis à convaincre 1 plus de 50ans par semaine de l'aberration de cette loi, d'hadopi, de dadvsi, de lcen, de..."
Bon courage...

----------


## True Duke U

> Fais attention s'il te plait, la prochaine fois je signale ton post *qui est, en plus, un appeau à troll*.


Tested and certified  :^_^: 

Ont-ils donné une véritable réponse à l'usurpation d'identité sur internet ?
Vont-ils se référer aux textes en place ?
Cela se réduit-il au détournement de compte (login/mdp) ?
J'ai du mal à saisir cette partie là.
Lutter contre ceux qui se servent de compte ne leur appartenant pas semble légitime, surtout si ça prend en compte des données privées "sensibles" ou des informations bancaires, mais est-ce que ça se limite à ça ?
Et ce vague persiste dans bien d'autres points de cette loi.
Ils nous pondent un truc ultra généraliste, sans précision, super malléable à souhait et si ça passe, ils en feront ce qu'ils veulent.



> D'autant qu'une fois qu'elle sera passée, une des possibilité est  qu'elle criminalise la connaissance des moyens de la contourner. Ou  plutôt la transmission de la méthode pour le faire.


Comme ça par exemple, et on peut s'y attendre fermement à la censure des VPN.

Enfin bon, j'attends déjà avec impatience les 1es sentences d'Hadopi, ces fameuses lettres recommandées prévues pour bientôt il me semble.

----------


## Zepolak

> Concernant les sites pédo-pornographiques, une étude très récente et très technique sur le sujet a démontré qu'il est impossible de "tomber dessus par hasard" : je suis sûr que nos chers députés UMP le savent ...


Non pas que je remette en doutes tes propos à ce sujet, d'autant plus que ça me paraît bien crédible, mais ce serait bien d'avoir une source pour justement pouvoir s'y référer ensuite (plutôt que de dire "Non mais c'est sûr de chez sûr, je l'ai lu sur un forum").

----------


## fitfat

> Expliquer en quoi techniquement ça tient pas la route, ça peut être intéressant.


C'est dit en long, en large et en travers.

Premièrement, les sites pédophiles tiennent plus du mythe que de la réalité sur internet. Je ne dis que ça n'existe pas, mais la traque de ces sites est très intense. Donc, d'une part la durée de vie de ces pages excède rarement quelques jours, le temps de les ré-ouvrir ailleurs. D'autre part, il y a des réseaux (Freenet en tête) qui offrent une bien meilleur sécurité non seulement pour ces contenus (ceux-ci étant complètement décentralisé et donc éparpillés sur des centaines de milliers de machines à travers le monde) mais aussi pour les émetteurs de ces contenus (puisqu'il devient impossible de remonter jusqu'à eux).
S'ils se préoccupaient réellement de la diffusion à grande échelle de la pédophilie, c'est de la non-prolifération de ces darknets dont ils devraient se soucier.

Deuxièmement, on a un risque fort de sur-blocage/sous-blocage des pages incriminés. Grosso-modo, il y a 2 techniques de blocage viable. Blocage d'hybride ou blocage de nom domaine (les autre blocage (IP, BGP et inspection de contenu) sont beaucoup trop restrictif ou cher).
Le blocage par nom de domaine interdit le blocage par page et pas toujours par site, le risque de sur-blocage est donc tous de même important puisque un site perso sur OVH forcerait à bloquer l'intégralité du domaine OVH (puisque seul OVH à le contrôle du domaine qui lui est attribué). De plus, ça nécessite la mise en place d'un DNS maitre pour programmer le filtrage et d'un réseau de DNS récursif pour le déployer. Par conséquent, il faut que toutes les connections passent par l'un des DNS filtrant pour "profiter" du filtrage. Donc changer le DNS suffit à contourner cette technique (de même qu'utiliser l'ip du serveur plutôt que son nom de domaine).
Le blocage hybride utilise dans un premier temps un blocage BGP (en gros, blocage des route menant à une IP, donc un risque de sur-blocage très fort) pour le rediriger vers un serveur de blocage par URL. Ca permet d'avoir un blocage très fin, au fichier prêt. Le problème c'est qu'en cas de forte affluence, le serveur de blocage d'url va rapidement saturer entrainant une forte latence et un ralentissement du trafic.

Qu'elle que soit la solution, un bête site miroir (coté serveur) ou un proxi (coté client) suffisent à contourner le filtrage. Si le site incriminer change d'IP plus souvent que la liste de blocage est mis à jour, le filtrage saute également. Enfin, dans le pire des cas, un darknet règle définitivement la question du blocage.




> D'autant qu'une fois qu'elle sera passée, une des possibilité est qu'elle criminalise la connaissance des moyens de la contourner. Ou plutôt la transmission de la méthode pour le faire.


Difficilement pensable. Les réseaux VPN sont indispensable lors des transferts inter-site d'une entreprise. Sans compter les salariés qui travaillent depuis chez eux. Rien que le HTTPs repose là-dessus (puisqu'il ne s'agit que d'un VPN dédié au HTTP) et il est impossible qu'il disparaisse. Donc la technologie VPN ne peut-être interdite. Et si le VPN ne peut-être interdit, le proxi non plus (puisque le VPN n'est qu'un proxi chiffré).




> Et vu qu'on lui donne les moyens de censurer sans juge des sites, comment se connecter à un vpn chiffré en argentine risque de disparaitre rapidement.


Je leur souhaite bien du plaisir à traquer et bloquer les 10-aines de millions de VPN/proxi ouverts à travers le monde  :;): 




> Ont-ils donné une véritable réponse à l'usurpation d'identité sur internet ?


Pas encore.




> Vont-ils se référer aux textes en place ?


L'idée est justement de remplacer les textes en place.




> Cela se réduit-il au détournement de compte (login/mdp) ?
> [...]
> Lutter contre ceux qui se servent de compte ne leur appartenant pas semble légitime, surtout si ça prend en compte des données privées "sensibles" ou des informations bancaires, mais est-ce que ça se limite à ça ?


Pour l'instant, ce serait bien plus vaste. Publier la vidéo de Sakozy en train de dire "Casse toi pov'con" serait assimiler à de l'usurpation d'identité (moi je dis que j'ai plus de genou, mais je suis peut-être le seul).




> J'ai du mal à saisir cette partie là.


Le problème, c'est que eux aussi ont du mal à la saisir.




> Comme ça par exemple, et on peut s'y attendre fermement à la censure des VPN.


Pas possible, c'est la base des fluxs monétaires passant par Internet. Et y a pas besoin de VPN pour passer le filtrage, un simple proxi suffit (impossible à interdire, une partie d'internet repose toujours dessus).




> Non pas que je remette en doutes tes propos à ce sujet, d'autant plus que ça me paraît bien crédible, mais ce serait bien d'avoir une source pour justement pouvoir s'y référer ensuite (plutôt que de dire "Non mais c'est sûr de chez sûr, je l'ai lu sur un forum").


Google est ton ami.

----------


## Neo_13

> [...]


J'ai pas dit qu'ils interdisent les VPN, mais qu'ils interdisent les sites "le vpn pour les nuls" comme ils ont fait la chasse à pleins d'autres choses.

Si la connaissance se raréfie, le potentiel (en volume, pas en "dangerosité pour la démocratie et les bonnes moeurs") de connecter à des VPN ou des darknets se réduit.

Et vu que pour obtenir le silence, il n'y a pas besoin de constater l'illégalité, mais uniquement de la prétendre et d'attaquer (terrorisme judiciaire... bien connu dans les affaires de brevets soft ou dans les affaires majors/grosses boites vs site web) pour que les gens s'autocensure pour éviter les ennuis.

Que l'illégalité existe, c'est finalement pas très grave, l'important c'est que la masse ne le sache pas. Et des lois comme LOPPSI peuvent finir d'enterrer dans les darknets les vrais méchants tant qu'ils évitent que les adolescents sachent comment y aller efficacement, le problème est résolu.

----------


## fitfat

Neo_13>Euh... doit y avoir 1000 fois plus de sites qui expliquent comment se connecter à un VPN que de VPN. Le but c'est de bloquer les site pédos, pas de paralyser l'administration et le net français. Même la Chine n'a pas les moyens de mettre en place un blocage de cette ampleur, alors que ses solutions sont bien plus restrictive et économique en terme de puissance.
Sans compter les ressources nécessaire à la maintenance d'un tel filtre. Il faudrait écumer le web en permanence à la recherche de ce genre de site, donc des personnes parlant en autant de langue qu'il y en a sur le net, élaborer les règles de filtrages, éventuellement les faire valider par un tribunal et les déployer. Alors qu'il suffit de se connecter à un bête proxi (une opération qu'un bon tiers des foyers d'internaute est capable de faire) pour contourner tout ça. Et les admins réseaux, comment feraient-ils pour se tenir à jour sur ces sujets ? Et les personnes qui doivent utiliser un VPN pour travailler ? Les entreprises vont caler un tech derrière chacun de leur salarier pour leur expliquer comment s'y connecter ?
Ce serait comme supprimer les toilettes publics pour interdire aux gens d'aller pisser. Sauf que que supprimer les toilettes publics ne demande pas des ressources incommensurable.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Cela se réduit-il au détournement de compte (login/mdp) ?
> [...]
> Lutter contre ceux qui se servent de compte ne leur appartenant pas semble légitime, surtout si ça prend en compte des données privées "sensibles" ou des informations bancaires, mais est-ce que ça se limite à ça ?





> Pour l'instant, ce serait bien plus vaste. Publier la vidéo de Sakozy en train de dire "Casse toi pov'con" serait assimiler à de l'usurpation d'identité (moi je dis que j'ai plus de genou, mais je suis peut-être le seul).


Là, ça m'interpelle (le reste aussi, mais je n'ai pas assez de connaissances techniques pour bien interpréter). Qu'est-ce qui, dans la loi, amène à cette conclusion (hyperbolique, j'entends bien) ?

----------


## fitfat

Une rédaction aussi large que floue :




> [...] faire usage sur un réseau de communications électroniques, de l’identité d’un tiers ou *de données de toute nature permettant de l’identifier*, en vue de troubler la tranquillité de cette personne ou d’autrui.

----------


## Ithilsul

Ah ouais, plus large, tu meurs !...  :tired:

----------


## Neo_13

> Neo_13>Euh... doit y avoir 1000 fois plus de sites qui expliquent comment se connecter à un VPN que de VPN. Le but c'est de bloquer les site pédos, pas de paralyser l'administration et le net français. Même la Chine n'a pas les moyens de mettre en place un blocage de cette ampleur, alors que ses solutions sont bien plus restrictive et économique en terme de puissance.


Bof, j'ai des potes qui ont quasi tout arrêté à la première fois qu'on est venu chercher leur pc perso (et pro en parallèle, au boulot) à 6h du mat' (sans vraiment de raison et on les leur a rendu 48h après sans poursuite, puisqu'il n'y avait rien à poursuivre) par des gens dont la mission originale est de lutter contre le terrorisme et l'espionnage.

Un autre pote a arrêté de parler de crypto sur le net quand un pauvre article sur la failles (bien connu désormais, mais ya pas loin de 15ans, c'était moins le cas) du DES l'a fait profiter d'une visite de la DST (ouais, ça ressemble à ceux d'au dessus) à 6h du mat' et quelques heures de question ensuite.

C'est simplement de l'attrition : si l'info n'est plus disponible dans la langue des ados (qui maitrise emule avant de maitriser l'anglais technique), on a régler le problème. Et les gens qui y croient assez pour être réveillé régulièrement par des flics à 6h du mat' et passer une demi journée à répondre aux questions. Sans compter que là, ils ne sont pas acharnés, mais ya 3-4 autres stades après, juste pour t'emmerder. Et c'est pas grave si c'est faux. Du moment que tu te lasses avant eux.

Et les expériences autour de moi montre qu'on se lasse au premier coup et juste avec le réveil à 6h.

Je pourrais parler de key.txt, mais c'est illégal. N'empêche qu'à un moment, on trouvait des milliers de sites avec ce fichier en DL... Voir aussi l'épisode de la clé BD et ce que la même affaire pourrait donner avec l'arsenal HADOPI/LOPPSI.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h01 ----------

D'ailleurs, GMB, y a t il une procédure pour être copieusement indemnisé et plus emmerdé par l'état ou cas de récidive de procédure pour rien ?

/me se remémore les affaires sordides d'innocentation après 15+ans de détention.

----------


## True Duke U

> Pour l'instant, ce serait bien plus vaste. Publier la vidéo de Sakozy en train de dire "Casse toi pov'con" serait assimiler à de l'usurpation d'identité (moi je dis que j'ai plus de genou, mais je suis peut-être le seul).


Moi je dis qu'il bluff.
Dans un 1e temps ils ventilent ce qu'ils peuvent sans trop savoir vers où souffler (en attendant on les voit faire et c'est sensé nous rassurer), mais ils ouvrent bien grand toutes les portes et toutes les fenêtres pour être sûr de ne pas se louper.
J'ai bien peur que cette loi reste floue ad vitam eternam pour toujours être interprétable comme ils le souhaitent.
Malléable comme de la pâte à modeler entre les doigts potelés d'un enfant machiavélique, intolérant et intransigeant.

----------


## Neo_13

Moi j'ai peur qu'on fasse une V1 qui déclenche les émeutes, et une V2 qui devrait, mais vu que moins, tout le monde accepte et tend les fesses. Comme HADOPI quoi.

----------


## fitfat

Neo_13>La différence, c'est que y a pas 10K personnes qui parle d'une faille d'un algo de chiffrage sur le net français. Alors que faire un tuto VPN est à la porté de tout le monde sur la planète. C'est une question d'échelle. De plus, ton pote a peut-être arrêté de parler de crypto sur le net, c'est pas pour autant que ce sujet à disparu du net. Et je doute qu'il n'en parle plus non plus irl. Sans compter, que toi, tu y fais allusion, relançant ainsi la machine.

Je vois pas trop le rapport avec l'attrition, par contre.

Concernant key.txt, tu veux parler du décryptage de Canal+ ? Par contre, la clé BD, je vois pas trop.

True Duke U>L'objectif est de faire une loi aussi répressive que possible, càd qui ne choque pas trop ceux qui sont en mesure d'empêcher son vote. Le reste, ils s'en foutent.

----------


## Neo_13

Ah mais que les gens en parlent IRL on s'en fout. On n'a jamais vu un anonyme s'adresser à 10 000 personnes en même temps. Par contre, en ligne et en FR, ça va être plus rare. Et je te garantis que si à chaque tuto de VPN publié en france, tu finis 6h en interrogatoire, ça va vite s'appauvrir en langue française.

Restent les belges, les suisses, les canadiens... Et au moins 2 des 3 diffuseront plus facilement en anglais que français.

Quant au fait que j'en parle, ils s'en foutent que je dise qu'ils ont fait chier le monde pour rien. Grave.

Concernant key.txt, je parle d'un fichier qui, de mémoire, ne contenait que des chiffres. Une suite de chiffres. Interdit.

Et pour l'autre, je parle des emmerdes qu'on eu les sites qui ont osé diffusé la clé AACS. Avec LOPPSI, silence et on n'en parle plus pendant les 6h où tu réponds aux questions. Et à demain si ton site se retrouve de nouveau sur le net par une autre url, ip, ...

Oui, on le trouvera toujours ailleurs, mais pas en france. J'attend le moment où les attaques man in the middle aléatoire deviendront autorisées. Juste pour lutter contre le terrorisme.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> A quand un ministère de la vérité?


Ça existe déjà !
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agence_France-Presse

----------


## fitfat

> Ah mais que les gens en parlent IRL on s'en fout. On n'a jamais vu un anonyme s'adresser à 10 000 personnes en même temps.


En effet. Par contre, on a déjà vu 10 000 personnes s'adresser à une 20-aines de personnes à la fois  ::): 
Suffit qu'un demi-million de personnes ai lu un tuto et en parle à une 20-aines de personnes autour de soit pour que 10 millions de personnes soient potentiellement en mesure de reproduire la manip. Que ces 10 millions en parle à 2 autres et l'intégralité des foyers français est en mesure de mettre en place un VPN  ::): 
C'est juste que l'info sera [temporairement] moins centralisée, rien de plus.




> Par contre, en ligne et en FR, ça va être plus rare. Et je te garantis que si à chaque tuto de VPN publié en france, tu finis 6h en interrogatoire, ça va vite s'appauvrir en langue française.


Ou ça va vite être hébergé à l'étranger  ::): 
Regarde déjà comment ils galèrent pour fermer les sites de liens P2P, sous-titre,...




> Concernant key.txt, je parle d'un fichier qui, de mémoire, ne contenait que des chiffres. Une suite de chiffres. Interdit.


Ca ?  ::P: 




> J'attend le moment où les attaques man in the middle aléatoire deviendront autorisées. Juste pour lutter contre le terrorisme.


Inapplicable dans le cadre du reroutage aléatoire de donnée des darknets.  On est déjà au début de leur démocratisation, ce ne sera qu'un pas de plus vers leur généralisation   ::rolleyes:: 
Contrairement à la loi, Internet est conçus par des personnes pleinement compétentes et intègres   ::P: 

Pour le reste, ton exemple est parfaitement inapplicable aux VPN, proxy et autre information sur les DNS qui sont loin d'être des sujets de niche comme les failles d'un algo de chiffrement. C'est simplement cette différence d'échelle qui change les paramètres de faisabilité d'une méthode de censure. C'est bien pour ça qu'ils veulent mettre en place un filtrage automatique à grande échelle.

----------


## nemra

J'ose même pas imaginer si ils bloquent par erreur le flux de transaction d'une banque internationale, quelque secondes, la factures va les calmer définitivement.

----------


## Neo_13

> J'ose même pas imaginer si ils bloquent par erreur le flux de transaction d'une banque internationale, quelque secondes, la factures va les calmer définitivement.


La facture de lutte antiterroriste ? C'est l'intérêt supérieur de la nation... Paf. Une banque internationale ne se laisserait pas aller à aider le terrorisme et la pédophilie, quand même ? *main sur le coeur* *marseillaise* *god saves the queen* *god bless america*

----------


## nemra

> La facture de lutte antiterroriste ? C'est l'intérêt supérieur de la nation... Paf. Une banque internationale ne se laisserait pas aller à aider le terrorisme et la pédophilie, quand même ? *main sur le coeur* *marseillaise* *god saves the queen* *god bless america*



Pas vraiment, on parle de sommes assez phénoménale pour couler la banque:t'a un compteur de perte qui s"enclenche, et la c'est du 1 million de dollars par seconde qui foute le camp suivant les banques, 

De plus, si le fric appartient a une grosse nation, par sur que cette dernière accepte de perdre du fric a cause des ratages d'un autre pays, sa frise l'incident diplomatique, ta qu'a imaginer l'Iran ou la Lybie, pour ne citer qu'eux.

L'Iran pourraient accuser la France de complot internationale et atteinte au intérêt de la république Islamique.


Et encore, 10 000 transaction/seconde a 100 dollards, se n'est pas grand choses, 100 000 transactions/seconde 1000 dollards =1000 000 00 Dollard/seconde, sa monte vite; 100 million par secondes, blocage du flux pendant 2 minutes= 12 milliards de dollards, on trucide des gens pour moins que cela, alors la lutte contre la pédophilie et le terrorisme, sa passera vite fait au second plan si cela arrive.

----------


## Epoch

Haaaa,d'accord. C'est très intéressant tout ça.

----------


## True Duke U

Ouep, pour un filtrage, le duo 'proxy/hébergement hors frontières' le rende totalement caduque.
Seulement, l'utilisation de proxy concerne, même de manière indirecte, combien d'internaute en France ?

A défaut de filtrage, je pense qu'un flicage et un suivi des internautes leur donneront de quoi becter.
S'ils ne peuvent contrôler le contenu, ils analyseront les habitudes des internautes.
Une espèce de Watergate numérique étendu à la française.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Voila, l'assemblée nationale vient de voter à l'aise blaise le texte de loi LOPPSI. Il part maintenant au Sénat.

----------


## SAYA

> Cette "protection" de l'Etat est un nouveau viol en règles des libertés individuelles drapé dans les atours de la sécurité. Ce pays pue. Gauche et droite se valent à ce niveau.
> Comme disait Jefferson, ceux qui troquent un peu de liberté contre de la sécurité ne méritent aucune des deux, et finira par les perdre toutes deux


. ::wub:: 

@Zzepolak :



> On trouvera ça normal dans 10 ans. On s'habitue à tout.


 Non jamais quand on touche à la liberté : espérons que dans un proche avenir la sanction tombera.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ca ?


Enorme cet article wikipedia, ça mériterait un article de GMB.

Donc si demain je créée une méthode de cryptage qui utilise le nombre 3 comme clé, plus personne n'aura le droit de l'écrire ?  ::huh::

----------


## Neo_13

> .





> They who would give up an *essential* liberty for *temporary* security, deserve neither liberty or security


En enlevant les adjectifs, c'est certes plus percutant, mais ça devient franchement anarchiste :D

Pour le tag illégal, il semblerait que ce soit pour empecher les français de finir sur les ex-gf et ex-bf...  ::lol::

----------


## ADT

J'ai pu lire un article intéressant, comme quoi toutes ces lois de soi-disants "protections de l'Internet" allaient causer une vague majeure de l'anonymat sur Internet, avec une possibilité de se transformer en 4chan-like, dans le type scénario-catastrophe.

http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2010/02/15/a-la-une/4chan/

----------


## fitfat

Oui, enfin, ça, c'est évident. Même FT avait alerté le gvt à ce sujet pendant les débat sur HADOPI 1 (avec cette si belle formulation "Internet [passera] de difficilement contrôlable à totalement incontrôlable").

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ai pu lire un article intéressant, comme quoi toutes ces lois de soi-disants "protections de l'Internet" allaient causer une vague majeure de l'anonymat sur Internet, avec une possibilité de se transformer en 4chan-like, dans le type scénario-catastrophe.
> 
> http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2010/02/15/a-la-une/4chan/


Le journaliste a un ton... spécial




> L’utilisateur type est du genre adolescent boutonneux, tendance geek,  doublé de nerd, représentant de ce qu’il est convenu d’appeler l’âge  ingrat.





> Hier encore, seuls les vrais délinquants et les paranoïaques se  servaient d’outils d’anonymisation. Mais ces temps sont révolus. Grâce à  Hadopi, des millions d’internautes Français savent désormais  parfaitement masquer leur adresse IP et devenir réellement anonymes.


On a l'impression que l'article s'adresse à des gens qui n'y connaissent pas grand-chose et en profite pour abuser des généralisations un peu touchy.
Ca fait pas très pro quoi.

----------


## Neo_13

> Le jour où l’internet sera véritablement devenu une poubelle, rappellez-vous d’où cela vient. 4chan n’y est pour rien, jusqu’ici, les poubelles était soigneusement rangées dans le local à ordures.


Il n'a pas faux pour ça.

----------


## fitfat

Quoi que, en réfléchissant à 2 fois, faut quand même distinguer le web des autres réseaux (ed2k, Bittorrent, Kademlia, Freenet, I2P,...).
Quand les politiciens auront compris que museler Internet n'est pas envisageable, ils se contenteront probablement de ne limiter l'accès qu'aux sujets trop illégaux sans pouvoir aller au-delà du web.
Resteront les réseaux types Darknet, dont l'existence aura largement été banalisé par ces lois, qui seront des zones de non-droit complet auquel il appartiendra à chacun de responsabiliser l'accès (contrôle parentale, sécurité, morale, toussa). Par contre, dans ces lieux là, ce sera effectivement la dégénérescence la plus incontrôlable.
Donc le web lui-même devrait devenir nettement plus sain qu'aujourd'hui. Un peu comme le paradis et l'enfer.

----------


## Neo_13

> Donc Internet lui-même devrait devenir nettement plus sain qu'aujourd'hui. Un peu comme le paradis et l'enfer.


Sauf que le paradis, c'est pas un supermarché entouré de cités fantômes ou on vient faire ses courses avant de retourner de l'autre coté pour avoir la paix.

Et ce dont tu parles, c'est pas l'internet, c'est le web. ed2k, par exemple, fait partie d'internet.

----------


## fitfat

> Sauf que le paradis, c'est pas un supermarché entouré de cités fantômes ou on vient faire ses courses avant de retourner de l'autre coté pour avoir la paix.


C'était une image  ::|: 
Néanmoins, du fait des Darknets, y a fort peu de chance pour que le web se limite à un supermarché. Je pensais plus à des sites d'informations, qui auront plus de tranquillités pour s'épanouir. De manière général, une partie de "la pollution" du web devrait se déplacer vers les Darknets du fait de la plus grande liberté dont jouissent ces derniers.




> Et ce dont tu parles, c'est pas l'internet, c'est le web. ed2k, par exemple, fait partie d'internet.


Mea culpa. J'ai fait la modif dans le poste. Merci  :;):

----------


## perverpepere

> Non, ce qui me plairait, ça serait que quelqu'un me pose une question du genre "mais l'article 2 de la loi qui est en cours de discussion ne pose-t-il pas un pb vis à vis de telle autre loi ? Ou de la Cnil..." Cela serait plus juridique et donc bien plus dans mes cordes pour y répondre.


Euh question: la partie concernant la censure gouvernemental des sites internets n'est elle pas en complete contradiction avec cette reflexion gouvernemental ?



> Un opérateur a-t-il le droit de vous interdire l'accès à une application sur votre téléphone mobile? Un géant du Web peut-il imposer sa loi face à la concurrence? Ces questions sont au coeur du débat sur «la neutralité du Net», dont le Parlement entend se saisir d'ici à la fin de l'année. Un rapport doit lui être remis en juin par la secrétaire d'Etat à l'Economie numérique, Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet, qui a réuni pour la première fois hier un comité de six experts internationaux chargés de le réaliser.


Et si oui je suis le seul à la voir ?

----------

